# Mazzer major burrs touching?



## gsisr (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello I own a major and I noticed when grinder is on without beans, a noise like the burrs are touching.. Although the adjustment collar needs almost half turn to finer for the burrs to touch.. If i turn to coarser and return to the previous position the sound stops.. I changed the 4 springs under the adjustment collar with new ones but no luck.. maybe it is not an issue but I want to hear some opinions...

My burrs hasn't more than 12 kilos of coffee on their back and after removing the top burr I didn't show any marks indicating that burrs are touching...

Thank you and sorry for my English..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes bean fragments can cause those ghost chirps - if you know the burrs aren't touching just try and ignore them


----------



## gsisr (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is a video. Mazzer Major doserless chute mod:






Pay attention at the end after the grinding of the beans..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't sound like burr contact.


----------



## gsisr (Dec 21, 2014)

But it sounds like they are very close to touch although they aren't..


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Totally normal. If you cleaned out the burrs and burr chamber and udder the lower carrier you'd not hear that.mits just a bit of bean stuck somewhere. Ignore it. It comes and goes and is normal


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Unplug the M/ch and remove the adjuster and lift off the top bur carrier.Lift out the springs and check /clean out the holes where the springs sit. Brush / blow out coffee from under the lower bur carrier. Plug in M/ch and switch on and listen for noise, if no noise then underside of carrier is clear. UN plug M/ch refit springs and top carrier, fit adjuster and wind down until the bur's just touch,rotate the spindle by hand (use a socket spanner) and listen for bur's touching . If they contact all through the rotation that is fine, If they touch and miss it is "possible" the lower carrier is slightly distorted /buckled. Back off the adjuster ring until the bur's do not touch and note how many notches back from touching this is. If it is only a few notches the lower carrier has a slight distortion , IF it requires a considerable number of notches backing off to clear the touching noise the lower carrier is probably excessively distorted.

Has the lower carrier been levered off?


----------



## gsisr (Dec 21, 2014)

thank all of you for the answers! el carajillo..i did exactly what you suggested and the burrs contact all through the rotation..the distance from the area that they slightly touch to the area that they aren't touching is almost 0.5cm..

here is my "problem"


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Mine does it as well think it's just old grinds stuck in between them, when you dail back the sounds stops, so not a problem


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm having similar problems with my Brasilia, I remove the top bur and whilst holding the grinder I switched it on - I could feel it very slightly wobble. You can't see and off-centre play by eye but it's there as you can feel it. Probably happened when the idiots who delivered it dropped it. Luckily I can grind fine enough before it chirps, I'm right on the edge of adjustment though..


----------



## gsisr (Dec 21, 2014)

Do you have the top burr removed to the video...? I have no noise from the bottom burr like you..

Listen

Mazzer Major lower burr:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

gsisr said:


> Do you have the top burr removed to the video...? I have no noise from the bottom burr like you..
> 
> Listen
> 
> Mazzer Major lower burr:


no, the top burr is on, I'm just applying a bit of pressure on the adjusters play - it doesn't take a lot to get it to chirp on one up from the finest adjustment I can go.


----------

